# Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)



## goliath (19. November 2009)

*Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Hallo,

ich plane zur Zeit meinen HTPC und stoße bei den TV Karten auf das Problem, dass ich keinerlei Testberichte o.ä. über DVB-C Karten finde 

Selbst PCGH hat seitdem ich treuer Leser bin (ca. 2 Jahre) keine einzige TV Karte getestet.

Hat hier jmd evtl. einen Tipp für mich ??

Danke


----------



## Fleshless (20. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Ich habe die Terratec Cinergy C HD in gebrauch und kann nicht klagen auch die Technisatkarte soll gut sein.


----------



## goliath (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Hmm gibt es keine Tests ??

Kaufen denn alle Leute einfach ins "Blaue hinein" einfach eine TV Karte...

kann ich net glauben


----------



## rabit (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Hier sind ein paar Tests
Test: TV Karten Test bei Foto-Freeware.de


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Falls du noch eine kriegst (leider ist der Hersteller pleite gegangen ):

FireDTV von Digital Everywhere. Zwar extern (Firewire), aber wohl die beste TV-Karte, die man kaufen kann!


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

ich hab jetzt die technisat skystar 2 tv pci gekauft und bin zufrieden.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-hardware/79655-welche-tv-karte-3.html#post1337258


----------



## Filico (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Er sucht aber ne DVB-C-Karte und nicht eine für Satellit, wenn er das noch vorhat.

Tests über TV-Karten sind wirklich sehr rar, aber was will man da testen. Die meisten Funktionalitäten hängen von der TV-Software ab und nicht von der Karte. Am besten du suchst in speziellen Foren nach User-Berichten, die dir dann auch wirklich was bringen, z.B. im DVBViewer-Forum.


----------



## goliath (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*



Filico schrieb:


> Er sucht aber ne DVB-C-Karte und nicht eine für Satellit, wenn er das noch vorhat.
> 
> Tests über TV-Karten sind wirklich sehr rar, aber was will man da testen. Die meisten Funktionalitäten hängen von der TV-Software ab und nicht von der Karte. Am besten du suchst in speziellen Foren nach User-Berichten, die dir dann auch wirklich was bringen, z.B. im DVBViewer-Forum.



Yep, habe immer noch vor die DVB - *C* Karte zu holen. Sobald ich alles für meinen HTPC zusammengestellt habe, wird gekauft.

Echt komisch, dass es keine Tests gibt. Alles und jedes kleine Teil für den PC wird ständig getestet, aber sowas nicht ?! 

Trotzdem allen Danke für Ihre Hilfe schonmal, ich werd dann mal erstmal weiter suchen


----------



## Fleshless (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche Testberichte / Erfahrungen usw. für TV-Karten (DVB-C)*

Alles in allem wird aktuell der PC leider nicht sonderlich von den Hardware Firmen in bezug auf TV Karten mit HD wargenommen ich selbst besitze einen DVB-C Anschluss.
Mein Sky Paket funktioniert mit der Terretec Cinergy C HD mit CI Modul.
Jedoch schmiert die Software gelegentlich ab alles schon versucht aber ohne alle Probs. zu beseitigen.
Die USB Lösungen sind noch schlechter dran gerade wenn es in richtng HD geht da ist der USB echt fast schon an der Grenze da bei HDTV richtig was an daten rein kommt.

Win 7 schön wäre es ich muss leider verzichten da es die Software max. bis Vista funst hab schon alles pro.

Gruss noch


----------

